# Who do the Gold Rush mines sell their gold to?



## mdv (Mar 8, 2016)

Which refineries do the big mines in Alaska and Canada sell their gold to? Just top three would be fine. thanks


----------



## rickbb (Mar 8, 2016)

I saw one episode where a local buyer bought it. He in turn melted it into a bar and sold that off to a refiner. He paid 80% of spot in that episode.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 8, 2016)

Canadian mint is probably the final destination for much of it, they are one serious outfit, middlemen buy from the miners take a few % and sell on, similar to the cash for gold we had for a few years lots of small buyers sell to middlemen who can then reach the target quantities the big bullion refiners want, they give them good deals so they don't have thousands of customers with small amounts, everyone makes a buck.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 8, 2016)

The same applies to Nome in Alaska. There are local buyers there paying dredgers for their gold. In first season 2 dredgers set up selling stall in harbor beach and sold couple ounces for spot to tourists who came in ocean cruise ship. I dont remember correctly but I think they even sold some nuggets over spot and were pleased that they got more than from local buyer. It was I think Ian he was in first season only I think.


----------

